# Fashion Youtube Channels (and other fashion content)



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 27, 2019)

What are some of your go-to fashion Youtube channels? A lot of fashion videos I run across are done as a side-thing by makeup people, true crime Wikipedia-readers, fatties, etc, but fewer channels focus only on clothing or hair. My own recommendations at the moment are mostly vintage -

I'm always happy to see a new video by Karolina Żebrowska, who does historical European fashion videos, but is also an accomplished shitposter:


Spoiler











Loepsie is another vintage (although more practical and less historical) channel:


Spoiler











To round off the historical fashion autism, a channel that focuses more on making clothes:


Spoiler











HauteLeMode does breakdowns of catwalk and premiere garb:


Spoiler











Justine Leconte is similar, but more professional:


Spoiler











There are a lot of aspirational-type channels, but it's hard to find people with good personalities, or with passions that extend beyond becoming a generic influencer (bonus points for a profile that describes themselves as a "shopaholic", as though you can post-ironically claim to be this without being a vacuous person). Sifting through zillions of vlog channels who think having a contoured brow is as far as a personality needs to extend is dispiriting. I like channels like Queenie Black mostly for personality, but they really don't do much fashion content.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Sep 27, 2019)

Ah, I love Karolina's channel. Justine also has some good content.

Marie Anne Lecouer also has some good content for those who like down to earth, classic-style chic and don't relate at all to the twenty-something 'aspirational' influencer types.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 27, 2019)

Fashion is one of if not the most nothing industries.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Sep 27, 2019)

I've watched a few of Karolina Żebrowska videos, but she came across as obnoxiously snobby, maybe it was just the videos I watched.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 27, 2019)

Jaded Optimist said:


> I've watched a few of Karolina Żebrowska videos, but she came across as obnoxiously snobby, maybe it was just the videos I watched.


She has a "I am sick of this shit" attitude that obsessives tend to get, I think you have to watch with the understanding that she's setting up points a lot of the time in opposition to misconceptions, and that is where most of the 'entertainment' value comes from. If she didn't sperg as much, the subject matter would probably be dry and boring. I definitely see your point though, I hadn't thought of it that way.


----------



## Cheesegirl78 (Sep 27, 2019)

I will check these out.

I have a hard time finding good bloggers as well, I'm older and heavier than most of them. I'm no fatty, but no size zero.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Sep 27, 2019)

HauteLeMode looks special.
Although I work in the medical industry where fragrances are a no-no, at home I'm a fragrance junkie despite having terrible allergies and knowing why fragrances are not welcome in my field of work.







NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Fashion is one of if not the most nothing industries.


It's based purely on socialization, so it's pretty abstract in concept.


----------



## dark_lob1111 (Sep 27, 2019)

Jaded Optimist said:


> I've watched a few of Karolina Żebrowska videos, but she came across as obnoxiously snobby, maybe it was just the videos I watched.


Karolina is whiny IMO Professor Halley at The Ultimate Fashion History is a lot more palatable.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Sep 27, 2019)

dark_lob1111 said:


> Karolina is whiny IMO Professor Halley at The Ultimate Fashion History is a lot more palatable.


Karolina reminds me of the super stuck up historical reenactors who look down at people who's entire outfit isn't stitched by hand.  I feel it deters newbies from getting started into historical costuming, reenactment, or similar hobbies.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Sep 28, 2019)

I think Karolina has a typically Polish, very dry sense of humour. She's really into what she does, but I don't find her snobby at all, just exacting as anyone should be if they are doing this stuff in any professional manner at all.  There is so much misrepresentation of vintage fashion and myths about what women looked like or dressed in the past out there perpetrated by people who've done 2.5 seconds of research and then confidently proclaimed themselves experts, that it must drive people who actually have studied this stuff in a bit more depth mental. At least she approaches it with a sense of humour.

I mean, I have a passing interest in this vintage stuff, and there's stuff that makes me want to stuff people's heads into a pillow to shut them up - such as the commonly repeated mythology that 50s women and models were commonly zaftig and Marliyn Monroe was a modern size 16. No, and no, and the slightest research would debunk it, but people still repeat it like an article of faith.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Sep 28, 2019)

LetThemEatCake said:


> I think Karolina has a typically Polish, very dry sense of humour.


Could be.  She reminds of my eastern European s.i.l, but she also doesnt like her for similar reasons.  She seems to talk down to even those "in the know".  My s.i.l recreates historical outfits for museums and feels Kristina is extreme.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 28, 2019)

dark_lob1111 said:


> Karolina is whiny IMO Professor Halley at The Ultimate Fashion History is a lot more palatable.


This channel is really good, I had no idea that somebody was doing breakdowns of contemporary fashion in older films - a great idea.


----------



## Xenomorph (Sep 28, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Fashion is one of if not the most nothing industries.


I was always told " If you have a quality bag, great shoes and nice jewelry it doesnt matter w hat you wear because those items will make even a 5 buck top look 100 bucks" I stand by that.


----------



## WW 635 (Sep 28, 2019)

xenomorph said:


> I was always told " If you have a quality bag, great shoes and nice jewelry it doesnt matter w hat you wear because those items will make even a 5 buck top look 100 bucks" I stand by that.


I only semi agree with this after having seen too many women walking around with a bag that looked more expensive than their rent but clothes that were worn and looked like they came from a thrift shop


----------



## Xenomorph (Sep 28, 2019)

Cricket said:


> I only semi agree with this after having seen too many women walking around with a bag that looked more expensive than their rent but clothes that were worn and looked like they came from a thrift shop


Well you have to look presentable of course ha


----------



## doyoulikebread (Sep 28, 2019)

While we’re on the subject of historical fashion, a YouTuber I like a lot is Angela Clayton. She makes her own clothing whether it’s through following a vintage pattern or making her own from scratch. She also explores a wide range of decades. An interesting series she’s currently doing is taking dress designs from vintage barbies and recreating them in her size.


----------



## dark_lob1111 (Sep 28, 2019)

doyoulikebread said:


> While we’re on the subject of historical fashion, a YouTuber I like a lot is Angela Clayton. She makes her own clothing whether it’s through following a vintage pattern or making her own from scratch. She also explores a wide range of decades. An interesting series she’s currently doing is taking dress designs from vintage barbies and recreating them in her size.


OMG YES I forgot I found her on Tumblr years ago, after her Merida cosplay went viral.


Man vs persistent rat said:


> This channel is really good, I had no idea that somebody was doing breakdowns of contemporary fashion in older films - a great idea.


Prof Halley is wonderful too, my only issue is she doesn't enable comments on any videos. I understand the atmosphere she's going for since she does have a facebook community, but it's a little frustrating I can't shoot the shit with others over content I love.


----------



## LetThemEatCake (Sep 28, 2019)

Cricket said:


> I only semi agree with this after having seen too many women walking around with a bag that looked more expensive than their rent but clothes that were worn and looked like they came from a thrift shop



Once lived in an area where it was common to see overweight women in gross, stained, ill fitting sweatpants toting Louis Vuitton bags, dragging their yappy dogs out to do a shit. Trust me when I say the bags didn't elevate the outfits or people, the outfits and people dragged the LV down to trash status for me.

I'm a fan of simple, well-fitting clothes that suit one's body type and personality. Cheaper basics like simple v-neck tees and skinny trousers with flourishes like a lovely, better quality overcoat or jacket and more expensive, proper leather boots, none of this plastic shit. Not a fan of trends for the sake of trends either. Also a fan of staying in shape so that clothes fit better to start with. Stuff drapes better on a fitter, slimmer framefor the most part, that's just how it is.


----------



## Baklava (Sep 28, 2019)

I f you think historical hairstyles are interesting, Janet Stephens does neat breakdowns. Here's one on the hairstyle of the Vestal Virgins. Bernadette Banner is also neat if you like historical dress and costumes. Here's one she did on how to make a cute but more contemporary take on an Edwardian walking skirt.


----------



## Japanese Jesus (Sep 28, 2019)

Peak femoid delusions


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 28, 2019)

I lasted 3 mins of whinging before closing.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Sep 29, 2019)

I'm more fond of vintage fashions and period dress as well, despite the fact that I'm not overly fond of ornamentation except in military uniforms or women's fashions. 

The art of clothes making is underrated though, and it tends to get overlooked by a lot of people. 

It's either big fashion labels or made in a Chinese or Bangladeshi sweatshop, but the precepts of good fashion hold true and as long as your sensible about your chosen style in terms of colors or patterns, you can have things that practically last forever if taken good care of. 

Also no fashion studio on earth can match a hand tailored suit, for fit and comfort.


----------



## Dwight Schrute (Oct 4, 2019)

No one gonna talk about how James Charles looks like a deformed Barbie Doll?


----------



## simulated goat (Oct 4, 2019)

Thank you for the links to the historical fashion videos! I know it isn't video, but  wanna throw in a pitch for the books of Janet Arnold, especially the ones dealing with victorian and later clothing. She would trace the original old garments, some of them centuries old and layout the pieces to scale. She also will go into some historical discussion about the garments, which tends to be pretty interesting. It takes some work to draft and alter the patterns, and some are very elaborate-often requiring the building of a corset/support garment to hold up the rest of it- but to those whose autistic obsessions run in those directions they are a lot of fun to make.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 4, 2019)

I'd love recommendations for websites/books too, I'm not sure whether this should be a pure "good content" recommendation thread, or also tube drama if anyone can find it, but fashion people in general seem slightly less insane than makeup ones.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 4, 2019)

Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost said:


> It's either big fashion labels or made in a Chinese or Bangladeshi sweatshop


And you have fast fashion to thank for that, it destroyed the middle market.
In the late 60's (and as far recently as the early 80's, depending on who you ask), 95% of American's clothing was made in America. Now it's less than 5. Maybe less than 2.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Oct 4, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> I'd love recommendations for websites/books too, I'm not sure whether this should be a pure "good content" recommendation thread, or also tube drama if anyone can find it, but fashion people in general seem slightly less insane than makeup ones.



It's almost on subject since she does make fashion items sometimes, made a really cool laptop bag from scratch a while back Darbin Orvar puts out really wholesome content. 

Also Wintergaten and the Marble Machine X, not fashion but fascinating none the less. I've learnt a lot about the art of making musical machines just by the occasional viewing.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Slowboat to China (Nov 3, 2019)

Baklava said:


> I f you think historical hairstyles are interesting, Janet Stephens does neat breakdowns. Here's one on the hairstyle of the Vestal Virgins. Bernadette Banner is also neat if you like historical dress and costumes. Here's one she did on how to make a cute but more contemporary take on an Edwardian walking skirt.



Came here to recommend these very two! Janet Stephens is the shit--I love her historical hair tutorials, whether she's using a live model or a wig head. Kind of relaxing like ASMR, but you actually learn something. Her work has gotten some traction among proper historians, too; her theory about Roman women "sewing" hair rather than relying exclusively on shaped wigs is really interesting. And Bernadette Banner is great if you're interested in sewing as well as fashion, though a little intimidating for the amateur seamstress to watch ...


----------



## Broken Charger (Sep 2, 2020)

Bernadette Banner makes some cool stuff. But history bounding/costubers is such a white girl hobby and imo becoming more socjus by the day. 
WithWendy is low-key goals though. She has 2 degrees (bio and business? Engineering and business? I don't remember exactly). Works part time at her church and works on her crafts for yt/ig. If I were to subject myself to the career of internet influencer, I'd probably go the withwendy route.


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Sep 4, 2020)

Haute le Mode is great, he's like if Mr Plinkett had a gay nephew who did long grumpy analyses of fashion shows instead of sci-fi. Loïc Prigent is another good fashion journo on YouTube.
I like sewing channels like Coolirpa, Micarah Tewers, withwendy, Evelyn Wood, Nava Rose and Blueprint, they do "thrift flips" where they repair old clothes and textiles or upcycle them into something new. It's useful for learning basic sewing and revamping things you don't wear any more, or learning to tailor clothes to fit you better, and it's a nice change from fast fashion.


----------



## JokahBaybee (Oct 4, 2020)

Gentleman's Gazette, of course.


----------



## Ducky! (Oct 5, 2020)

As a straight male I’m not really into corsets and wigs but I watch Ready To Glare on youtube sometimes because I’m oddly super attracted to Julia


----------



## Broken Charger (Oct 12, 2020)

I went back and watched Angela Clayton and Haute la Mode after losing interest in them for a while. Sperging in the spoilers. 



Spoiler: Angela Clayton



Angela has that voice where she sounds like she's on the verge of tears all the time. I think over time it has gotten better but it's really hard for me to not skip throughout a video. I also think she's infantilizing herself in a way by not moving out her parents house. I obviously don't know how much she makes exactly, but I do know that she never went to college so any debt she has is likely consumer debt if she has any at all. I think she's incredibly successful and talented and idk when I see a figurine or a collectable haul or she's updating her sewing room (the guest bedroom of her parents house that they gave to her) it feels like she's sacrificing that last part of "growing up" for toys and things. She strikes me as the type who comes up with a lot of excuses as to why she's not "ready" to leave, ie. On medications, bad driver etc. Meanwhile, I believe Bernadette (a certified cripple) lives in a much more expensive area doing more research/niche topics and is on her own. Maybe it's just me who it's bugging but I have a hard time watching her sewing stuff when in the back of my mind I can only think of how she's a 23-24 year old woman with arrested development. I also find it hilarious she gets a lot of boomer women vicariously trying to live through her also shitting on her in her comments and she likewise being upset by it.





Spoiler: Haute la Mode



I found him a little effeminate and kinda elitist with that whining white boy voice that's DYING to lecture you. I mean in one of his recent videos he literally had a picture of Trump LMAO. That's like having Eugenia Cooney in a video about building muscle. When I started watching him I got the impression that he was a recent college graduate with a fashion background and I was willing to overlook the fact that he was offputting/obnoxiously gay to see his opinions because I hadnt found many places with that background and age. Over time though I felt like it was less about a unique point of view and more about just someone who more enjoyed showing off his knowledge and shitting on people? Like I do think he's genuine but to use the word from earlier in my post, he's kinda elitist. I don't mean that because of the fact that he's not versed in streetwear/black culture (me either), but rather he's just a pretentious critic who had the privilege to spend his time/money on a fashion degree and make youtube videos.


----------



## Corndog (Oct 28, 2021)

High fashion is as big a scam as art. What is better than brown stains? Chocolate Fashion with the French.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Nov 9, 2021)

I enjoy cutting class. It's focused on design details and construction mostly. A fashion sperg's dream.


----------



## Anti pedo (Jan 6, 2022)

I have a confession to make, honestly I'm a sucker for these types of clothing


----------



## ten dollars off (Feb 17, 2022)

Anti pedo said:


> I have a confession to make, honestly I'm a sucker for these types of clothing
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864411


I used to see advertisements on places like Facebook for what appeared to be knock-offs of this style of sweatshirt. Then you go to the comments and it's all shlubby neckbeards thinking they'll look cool. It's like the new utilikilt / fedora/ trenchcoat aesthetic.


----------

